# NEW TO ELECTRIC



## GUNCAPTAIN2463 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello all: well i finished my new outdoor(raised track) layout (designed for live steam). I also have two battery/remote diesels (Round house Castle and an Aristocraft RS3. All well and good but now what if I were to have a steam up and some one brought a track powered engine.
I would like to run power to the track and keep it simple as my layout would only be running on powered engine at a time. (my steam engines have insulated wheels).
So what would be the simplest way to go and what transformer would you recommend and at what capacity (volts and amps)? Layout is about 85 feet long dog bone with a three spur rail yard/steam up bay. Also how many contact points and or power boosters would I use?


----------



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

USA Trains has a 10 amp transformer, which works great, and has a little "walkaround controller" that is really a nice controller with a cord......

here is a link from winona garden railway of guelph ontario:

http://www.wgrr.ca/Catalogue/Sound-ControlPage.html

Here is the description: Train Power 10 amps of power with walk around controller, Memory,Momentum & Braking Control
Yes it is pricey, but it is a lot better with the memory momentum and braking control that the aristocraft 10 one on the same page doesn't have. I have not used is myself, but my friends recommend it.

John at Winona is more than willing to answer any questions you have.....

Here's the phone number: 519-763-9477

Please PM me if you have any questions


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, that USAT transformer has had a few issues, so you might want to research it a bit. 

I'd recommend the MRC Power G if you don't need a remote... the "walkaround" on the USAT is on a wire... Bridgeworks makes a wireless remote and a very high quality filtered DC supply a little pricey but quality. 

Greg


----------



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

Greg, you are correct, i think they improved it recently though. Thr MRC power g also works well, i recently purchased both, and they both are still working fine, and i think atleast if your wanting to invest a small amount for your friends, the mrc has a large handle/usat has a little controller.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GUNCAPTAIN2463 on 09 May 2013 05:18 PM 
Hello all: well i finished my new outdoor(raised track) layout (designed for live steam). I also have two battery/remote diesels (Round house Castle and an Aristocraft RS3. All well and good but now what if I were to have a steam up and some one brought a track powered engine.
I would like to run power to the track and keep it simple as my layout would only be running on powered engine at a time. (my steam engines have insulated wheels).
So what would be the simplest way to go and what transformer would you recommend and at what capacity (volts and amps)? Layout is about 85 feet long dog bone with a three spur rail yard/steam up bay. Also how many contact points and or power boosters would I use? 
One thing that might be a problem: Steam engines have a tendency to deposit oil onto your track. If you are powering your electric engines through the rail, won't that effect conductivity to your drivers and wheels of the electrics? Just a thought.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd be interested to hear what was improved, since there was no announcement of any redesign. Not that I doubt you, but USAT bought this product from another company and USAT is not known for their electrical design prowess. 

Oil usually does not make a big difference in electrical conductivity, many scales put a bit of wahle clipper oil or ATF on the rails and get good results, because it provides a barrier to oxidation. 

Other non conductive junk will make it worse though, and it's my opinion that any oils on the rails help accumulate "crud", and actually increase maintenance because they need periodic cleaning and re-application. Getting goop on rolling stock wheels is a mess too. 

Do what I do, a quick once-around with a wet "Swiffer" gets all the oil and junk very easily, it fits the rails and you stand up and walk it, really easy and great degreasing. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 01 Jun 2013 05:42 PM 


Oil usually does not make a big difference in electrical conductivity, many scales put a bit of wahle clipper oil or ATF on the rails and get good results, because it provides a barrier to oxidation. 

Other non conductive junk will make it worse though, and it's my opinion that any oils on the rails help accumulate "crud", and actually increase maintenance because they need periodic cleaning and re-application. Getting goop on rolling stock wheels is a mess too. 

Do what I do, a quick once-around with a wet "Swiffer" gets all the oil and junk very easily, it fits the rails and you stand up and walk it, really easy and great degreasing. 

Regards, Greg 

Greg,

Cleaning the rails of oil and "other" crud is not the problem. What happens when you want to run BOTH electric and steam at the SAME time? That was my point, although NOT well explained by me.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah, not normally a big problem, takes a while to accumulate crud... the rails WILL be somewhat slippery. The OP did indicate his steamers all have insulated wheels. 

I'd clean the rails before a session and then run both. 

Greg


----------

